# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  اتصال به اکسس در حین اجرای برنامه

## m.khani_121

سلام دوستان . من فایلهای اکسس رو با Sql server managment تبدیل میکنم به sql .

حالا میتونم کاری کنم وقتی برنامم در حال اجرا ، کاربر خودش فایل اکسس رو اضافه کنه و بتونه از جدولها استفاده کنه ؟؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

در خود برنامت یک بخش Import بزار خوب .

----------

